# Algae/green stuff in water buckets



## allanimals21 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this or not.  Anyways I was wondering if there was anything I could use to get rid of the green stuff growing on the water buckets.  Its only on some of them.  I notice my plastic water buckets end up with it more than any rubber waterers.  Even my kiddy pool has the green stuff.  Any suggestions?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 29, 2012)

I just discussed this with my dad the other day and he suggested putting chlorine in the water. You can take the chlorine tabs for pools, smash them up and put a small chunk in the water bucket. It doesn't hurt the goats if you use a small amount and keep algea from growing as well as mosquitoes out of the water. We are planning to try it ourselves with our goat water buckets and the dog water bucket. 

Maybe someone else will have a suggestion too. I'm curious what others will suggest as I have the same issue.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

Keeping the containers out of direct sunlight may  help tho not eliminate the problem entirely. It depends on the algae type. Some need sunlight, others thrive in the dark.  

On larger tanks, I have used a product called Stocktrine, but I don't know how it would work in a smaller container. 

Keep your watering containers as clean as possible--algae needs sunlight, warmth, and nutrients to establish itself and grow. The nutrients in most stock vessels come from the bits of feed and grasses via the animal's lips and mouths when they drink. 

You can read the following for more info on the chlorine tabs:

http://www.oces.tulsacounty.org/docs/SmallFarm10042011.pdf


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 29, 2012)

Juat in case someone doesn't have adobe reader to open that link I'll quote what it mentions



> Algae can clog overflows or create toxic conditions in livestock water troughs or tanks. Sunlight and
> warm water with nutrients, will promote algae growth. Ideally, cleaning tanks weekly will reduce
> nutrients slowing algae growth.
> Chemically, algae in tanks can be controlled with two methods. One method is to apply copper sulfate
> ...


My dad said the clorox originally then mentioned that the chlorine tabs would work too. Like I said we haven't tried it yet. Glad to see that is in an option though. We have one large water bucket out in the open and one in the shade. The one in the shade we don't have algea issues with. Now the dog water, I swear he just keeps it filthy! That crazy dog will stand in his own water sometimes! In this heat though I am sure it is helping him cool off though.


----------



## TeamChaos (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm currently experimenting w/ apple cider vinegar in our waterers (except the metal ones) in hopes of finding a balance that slows or stops the slime and that still is palatable to the animals. I change out my water in the morning and evening, but on hot days it can get slimy in that time.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

marlowmanor:
How were you able to copy and paste the text? 
(I've never figured out how to save and post any pdf info as text--but I don't use Adobe--I use Foxit)


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 29, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> marlowmanor:
> How were you able to copy and paste the text?
> (I've never figured out how to save and post any pdf info as text--but I don't use Adobe--I use Foxit)


I just highlighted the text, copied it and pasted it over here.  Once I dowloaded Adobe Reader it worked fine. 

That link was definately useful. I proved BYH is useful to my DH too! We had been wondering about the amount of clorox that would be needed in out water buckets. Now we have an idea how much to use.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Now the dog water, I swear he just keeps it filthy! That crazy dog will stand in his own water sometimes! In this heat though I am sure it is helping him cool off though.


Our dogs likes to stand in the algea covered dead vole ridden dead goldfish pond. Oh and the goats waterer. Luckily not the one they ever use, but at the bottom there is some mud and you can see 2 paw prints from her front paws.. LOL


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 29, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep sounds like our dog. He doesn't like it if I spray him with the water hose but will stand in his water! I sprayed him a couple times when I was refilling his water today because it was so hot out.


----------

